# Looking to by cognac for the first time, any recommendations?



## Heathen1990 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am planning on buying Cognac for the first time, and need some good recommendations for a first time cognac drinker. I like fruits. I like sweetness but don't know if there is a cognac like that. Can anyone steer me in the right direction?


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

Remy Martin VSOP, so easy to drink.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I love Maison Prunier, its hard to find but worth the search. If you like a young, fruity, fiery cognac, or are planning to mix the cognac then choose a VS(very special). If you like something mellow, most people gravitate toward a VSOP(Very Superior Old Pale). The XOs,(extra olds) while very smooth and nice, are by far the most expensive with a starting cost of about $100 a bottle and going up into the thousands!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

VSOP is the lowest i can go with cognac unless we are mixing then VS is just fine. for the first time Hennessey or Courvoisier i think is a little more on the fruity side. I always feel Remy is a little spicy for my taste


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Good recommendations. If you like slightly sweet and fruit notes you might try some port also.


----------

